# Hustler Raptor with Kawasaki fr651v Wont start



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a hustler raptor with a kawasaki fr651v, I leaned over to pick something up and the engine cut out when i triggered the safety switch in the seat,when I sat back up the engine came on and then went back out. I looked at the fuel tank and couldn't tell if it was empty or not so I put gas in it and it would not start back. It never studdered like it was running out of gas.I checked for fire to the plugs and had fire.I pulled the fuel hose off to make sure the fuel pump was pumping, and it was, then I unscrewed the bowl to check for fuel and it had plenty. I unplugged the wires on the bottom of the bowl and the lawnmower started up but it went right back out I plugged the wires back in and it acted like it wanted run again but went back out. I'm at a loss.please help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try different positions when sitting. It really seems like the safety switch. Gain weight :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

take the wires off the seat safety switch and plug them in together if it starts and runs you have 2 choices, (1) replace the switch (2) run without it


----------



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks,i tried that and it is still the same


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To be clear, are you saying that when you jumped the wires, the mower still didn't engage?
Have you tested the battery? Fuel Pump? Cleaned the carb? All maintenance and troubleshooting is in the manual. Posting here in case you mislaid it. https://www.manualslib.com/manual/682972/Kawasaki-Fr651v.html


----------



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

I jumped the wires, the mower still didn't engage!
I tested the battery,and Fuel Pump and have Cleaned the carb.when i unplug the fuel solenoid it will start briefly but cuts back out.i plug the fuel solinoid back in and it will start again but cuts back out.i can plug and unplug and it will run until i stop the plugging process.i tested the seat switch and neutral safety switches ,they seem fine.i put new plugs in,changed the fuel filter,emptied the fuel tank and put in fresh gas.while i had bowl off i watched the function of the fuel solenoid and it was functioning.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you checked the low oil switch??

And all the while the grass keeps growing.......:sigh:


----------



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

There does not appear to be a low oil switch,and yes the grass is getting out of control


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Section 10 of the Service Manual (Not the Owners Manual) there's lot's of troubleshooting ideas.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep, looks like a low oil switch is not used on the Kawasaki. I'm reading where those engines can be troublesome.......:frown:

Make sure the seat switch didn't crack or the surface it makes contact with isn't cracked or damaged. 

Were the plugs wet when you changed them.....flooding??


----------



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

I do not see any cracks in the switch and the old plugs where wet


----------



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

I just unplug the solenoid and plug it back in started it up and when It went to die sprayed some 2 + 2 in the throat and it wanted to run so I'm assuming the fuel shut off solenoid is bad


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How's the air filters?? My Kohler has 2 that probably need changed after 14 years and approaching 600 hours. I check them once in a while and blow them out.

How old is the mower/hours?? Could be the float or needle/seat allowing the engine to flood. Hows winter storage when it comes to fuel stabilizer??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Brucecooke212 said:


> I just unplug the solenoid and plug it back in started it up and when It went to die sprayed some 2 + 2 in the throat and it wanted to run so I'm assuming the fuel shut off solenoid is bad


It opens when you turn the key to "run".


----------



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

The air filters new I don't leave fuel in it in the winter time and yes the solenoid opens when you turn the key on


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

On many mowers the seat switch is 'open' to run, closed to shut it down by grounding the magneto/spark lead. 
I cut a strip from a milk jug to slip between the contacts when I work on them.

I'm with sabl, check the fuel flow and condition of the plugs etc. 
Moisture in the fuel system has a habit of staying out of the way til you bump it just right then stopping it. I keep an old basting syringe with a short length of clear fuel line handy to suction out any water and gunk out of the tank. Try to move the mower so one corner of the tank is low, then put the hose in that corner and suction out what you can.


----------



## Brucecooke212 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the help,I figured it out,it was a combination of bad gas and a missing choke return spring !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good to hear you found the problem/s......:thumb:

Now you can keep the hay knocked down......:laugh: Grows even faster when the mower isn't running......:frown:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When I was growing up in the 40s, "running with his choke out" meant he was crazy.


----------

